# Is coyote open?



## 4Wheel (Jul 13, 2008)

Is coyote season open? I can hear them yelping all night and I am looking to eradicate them.


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

Think it opened mid July but special rules apply for nighttime hunting.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I hear that a good place to find out would be www.michigan.gov/dnr. .


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Yotes are always in season. For me. Check regs for you.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

This is one of my pet peeves. Outdoor Mike is right, check the MDNR website or pick up a 2008 hunting guide from your local retailer. Both are free and easy to understand. COME ON PEOPLE!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wait about a month and they will be worth something or will be tannable.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> This is one of my pet peeves. Outdoor Mike is right, check the MDNR website or pick up a 2008 hunting guide from your local retailer. Both are free and easy to understand. COME ON PEOPLE!


yepp. . agreed. . could have the dates from the mdnr website faster than it would be to come on here and ask about it then wait for the response as to the dates


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> yepp. . agreed. . could have the dates from the mdnr website faster than it would be to come on here and ask about it then wait for the response as to the dates


fer sure! 100% right!


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive been running the hounds after them at night for about a month now. Caught a couple already. can't wait till the snow fly's.


----------

